# Im new, with a few ?'s



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey I decided me and a buddy of mine are going to take up yote hunting since deer seasons only once a year! I hunt ND for deer but am a resident in Blaine, Minnesota. Theres Wildlife management areas and forsest lands but I have no clue where to hunt! You can also go south and see if a farmer will alow your hunting. Thing is I don't have the least bit of a clue when it comes to hunting yotes in minnesota. In ND we'd just occasionally see them while driving around and just jumped out a potted them with a 22-250. I never stook around long enough to know how to skin them or what to do with the pelts. ND has a bounty but i dont think MN does, but im still interested. Will ground blinds work? what kind of terrain should i look for? I have never been on public hunting land and dont know what to expect. I will be using my Model 7600 remington in .270 as its the only rifle I own, Ill look for the smallest grain. What do you have to do with the pelts to preserve them? Im intersted in tanning one but who knows. Thanks for the help in advance! Im glad to be on board!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> Hey I decided me and a buddy of mine are going to take up yote hunting since deer seasons only once a year! I hunt ND for deer but am a resident in Blaine, Minnesota. Theres Wildlife management areas and forsest lands but I have no clue where to hunt! You can also go south and see if a farmer will alow your hunting. Thing is I don't have the least bit of a clue when it comes to hunting yotes in minnesota. In ND we'd just occasionally see them while driving around and just jumped out a potted them with a 22-250. I never stook around long enough to know how to skin them or what to do with the pelts. ND has a bounty but i dont think MN does, but im still interested. Will ground blinds work? what kind of terrain should i look for? I have never been on public hunting land and dont know what to expect. I will be using my Model 7600 remington in .270 as its the only rifle I own, Ill look for the smallest grain. What do you have to do with the pelts to preserve them? Im intersted in tanning one but who knows. Thanks for the help in advance! Im glad to be on board!


if your new to this than most likely your gonna be REAL frustrated at hunting coyotes in MN. specially on state land. guys that do well in MN usually do so at night under a full moon. not trying to discourage you but it's most likely gonna be a tough run.good luck and don't give up even though it may seem futile. there are plenty of coyotes in your area but they just seem to be wired differently than ones out west. :sniper:


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Yea im doing it for fun, if you have any tips on where to go or what to use ground blinds or stands. I know stands are better but will cosst more. Also what do you do with the pelt until you can bring it to a fur place or tan it your self?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Since when did ND implement a bounty?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

its been around since my dad was hunting in 1980's. Im not sure what they mean by bounty, All i know is you can bring your yotes to places and get around 15-30 bucks for them. Right now there worth around 20 for a good one.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Thats not a bounty.

Thats selling em to a fur buyer for the pelt.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Than I guess whats the big deal about a bounty? If the fur traders buy them who cares right? Anyways, Could a person just use a ground blind in minnesota for yotes? Would you guys suggest going south of the cities or north? Im so lost lol but im dead set on getting one, and tanning it!!! Any tips?


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Dolphinswin said:


> Than I guess whats the big deal about a bounty? If the fur traders buy them who cares right? Anyways, Could a person just use a ground blind in minnesota for yotes? Would you guys suggest going south of the cities or north? Im so lost lol but im dead set on getting one, and tanning it!!! Any tips?


If you want any kind of hide from the animal, skip the 270. It will shred the hide. I wouldn't go any bigger than a 243 if you were wanting to keep the hide. Something in 22 cal like a 22-250 or 223 would work much better if you want the pelt. Don't know much about what MN hunting is like, but here in MT we don't use any kind of ground blinds for coyotes. Just sit real still, and watch the wind. Movement and scent are your two biggest enemies. Good luck, and don't give up. Read all you can here. It's a lot harder than you would think. Best yet, find an experienced hunting partner to learn from. It's addictive


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Isn't much like deer hunting where you set up a blind and hunt from it. Find a favorable spot with back ground concelment and call for a bit of time (some do as little as 20 minutes) and move on to a different spot if nothing shows up. Getting one can take time a lot of time. Women and children seem to get lucky and do well right away.
Like said read all you can here then try this site. http://www.predatormastersforums.com/fo ... hreads.php

Use what you have for a rifle try bullets that hold together well , expermint in wet news paper, stacks of phone books. Only the rich seem to be able to just go buy a new rifle at the drop of a idea. Many want you to believe it has to be under a certin size to work well with out a lot of hide damage. Its the bullet that does the damage not the caliber so much.

 Al


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

You could go south, north, east, or west, in fact I bet you could find a spot in Ham Lake or East Bethel. I would say heck with the public land and try to find some private stuff. The coyotes around the immediate metro area do get a ton of pressure though. If you go too far north, you start getting into more wolf country, and obviously we can't shoot those. All you need to find is the farm land, lots of fields and livestock, that's not at all to say you couldn't hunt them in the woods surrounding the fields, but it seems there are more of them around the fields to me. Go give it a shot, as everyone on here knows it can be really frustrating, but even having them howl back at you is a pretty cool feeling, so go give it a try!


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

well bear said it was legal anyways...


----------

